# Por Larranaga (Cuba) Magnifico (regional) Cigar Review - Excellent!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought it two days ago frm Davidoff in London. The band on this cigar is really gorgeous. The wrapper is 
beautiful, light brown with a red...

Read the full review here: Por Larranaga (Cuba) Magnifico (regional) Cigar Review - Excellent!


----------

